# Composers' Graves



## QuietGuy

Has anyone done a thread about composers' grave sites? Just as an homage, to pay respect. I don't mean for this to be depressing idea.

Here are the grave sites of a few of my favorite composers.








Leonard Bernstein







Not a grave as such; Copland's ashes were scattered at Tanglewood. This is just a marker.







Maurice Ravel

Any others?


----------



## Guest

György Sándor Ligeti

View attachment 86380


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Richard Wagner's grave:









And, alongside, the graves of Wagner's faithful dogs, Marke and Russ:

















The Wahnfried Museum also preserves the sofa on which Wagner died:









Presumably the dogs weren't allowed on it


----------



## zhopin

Tchaikovsky's:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

One day I will make pilgrimage to this place:










http://www.saint-petersburg.com/cemeteries/cemetery-and-tombs-of-the-alexander-nevsky-monastery/

I will buy several dozen roses, maybe 100, and hand out flowers to all the names of the people I love whose bones are there. A dozen for Dostoevsky, a dozen for Glazunov, and handfuls for the rest who I come across.


----------



## zhopin

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I will buy several dozen roses, maybe 100, and hand out flowers to all the names of the people I love whose bones are there. A dozen for Dostoevsky, a dozen for Glazunov, and handfuls for the rest who I come across.


That sounds lovely.


----------



## Strange Magic

Rachmaninoff lies peacefully in the land that gave him refuge and succor, but Mother Russia wants him back:

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/why-russia-wants-take-rachmaninoff-westchester/


----------



## TxllxT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> One day I will make pilgrimage to this place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saint-petersburg.com/cemeteries/cemetery-and-tombs-of-the-alexander-nevsky-monastery/
> 
> I will buy several dozen roses, maybe 100, and hand out flowers to all the names of the people I love whose bones are there. A dozen for Dostoevsky, a dozen for Glazunov, and handfuls for the rest who I come across.












Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View North on Monument to Петипа Мариус Иванович / Marius Ivanovich Petipa 1818-1910 Choreographer of 'Sleeping Beauty' & 'Raymonda'

Also a rose for Marius Petipa?


----------



## Mahlerian

Nothing more need be said.


----------



## TxllxT

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View North towards Monuments of Tchaikovsky & 'Mighty Five'










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View North on Monument to Чайковский Петр Ильич / Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 1840-1893 Composer










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View South on Monument to Рубинштейн Антон Григорьевич / Anton G. Rubinstein 1829-94 Virtuoso Pianist, Conductor, Composer


----------



## TxllxT

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View South on Monument to Аренский Антон Степанович / Anton Stepanovich Arensky 1861-1906 Composer, Conductor, Pianist










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View NW on Monument to Кюи Цезарь Антонович / Cesar Antonovich Cui 1835-1918 Composer, Music Critic, Member of 'Mighty Handful'










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View West on Monuments to Tchaikovsky, Cui & Borodin


----------



## TxllxT

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View North on Monument to Бородин Александр Порфирьевич / Alexander Porfiryevich Borodin 1834-87 Composer, Chemist










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View North on Monument to Мусоргский Модест Петрович / Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky 1839-81 Composer, Member of 'Mighty Handful'










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View NNE on Monument to Николай Андреевич Римский-Корсаков / Nikolai Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov 1844-1908 Composer, Member of 'Mighty Handful' - Римская-Корсакова (рожд. Пургольд) Надежда Николаевна / Nadezhda Rimsky-Korsakov (born Purgold) 1848-1919


----------



## TxllxT

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View West on Monument to Лядов Константин Николаевич / Konstantin Ljadov 1820-71 Conductor, Violinist, Composer










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View NNW on Monument to Милий Алексеевич Балакирев / Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev 1837-1910 Composer, Member of 'Mighty Handful'










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View South on Monument to Михаи́л Ива́нович Гли́нка / Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka 1804-57 Composer, Father of Russian Classical Music - Monument to Шестакова (Глинка) Людмила Ивановна / Ludmila Shestakov (Glinka) 1816-1906 Sister of M.Glinka


----------



## TxllxT

Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View West on Monument to Дмитрий Степанович Бортнянский / Dmytri Stepanovych Bortniansky 1751-1825










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View SE on Monument to Алекса́ндр Константи́нович Глазуно́в / Alexander Konstantinovich Glazunov 1875-1936 - Reburied here 1972










Санкт-Петербург / St Petersburg - Александро-Невская лавра / Alexander Nevsky Lavra - Ти́хвинское кла́дбище / Tikhvin Cemetery - View West on Monument to Алекса́ндр Серге́евич Даргомы́жский / Alexander Sergeyevich Dargomyzhsky 1813-69 Composer - Sculpture 1961 by Андрей Иванович Хаустов / Andrei Ivanovich Haustov


----------



## QuietGuy

Stravinsky


----------



## Morimur

*Arnold Schoenberg*










_FYI: That's not me touching his tombstone-I am much prettier._


----------



## Morimur

*Karlheinz Stockhausen*


----------



## Vronsky

*Hector Berlioz*


----------



## Morimur

*Anton von Webern*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found this blogger:

http://www.broadstreetreview.com/music/in_search_of_a_forgotten_composer

https://kilesmith.com/2013/04/23/gretchaninoff-in-new-jersey/










HAH!! Anyone who writes a blog title like that...

Someone beat me to it. I got competition for hipsterness. *shrugs*


----------



## QuietGuy

Debussy







Barber


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Couperin's tomb:









Only kidding


----------



## GioCar

Luigi Nono


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

elgars ghost said:


>


Nice touch to have the "DSCH" motif on the headstone.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Nice touch to have the "DSCH" motif on the headstone.


Agreed.  vvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Pugg

BelliniItalian: Duomo di Catania, Cattedrale di Sant'Agata) dedicated to Saint Agatha, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Catania, Sicily


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin: Paris .*Cimetière du Père-Lachaise


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Bellini - Catania, Sicily









and the detail _Ah! Non Credea Mirarti_ being the start of one of his most famous arias from _la sonnambula_ - Oh I didn't believe you'd expire so quickly









with a nice link to the aria and the words


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> BelliniItalian: Duomo di Catania, Cattedrale di Sant'Agata) dedicated to Saint Agatha, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Catania, Sicily


oops! We both thought of the same one at the same time :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Bizet; also Paris


----------



## Pugg

Headphone Hermit said:


> oops! We both thought of the same one at the same time :tiphat:


Paris has also a memory stone for him.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Elgar.










Delius










Bartok


----------



## Pugg

*Verdi's* grave at the Casa di Riposo, Milan.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Myaskovsky.


----------



## Marsilius

Or, in this case, a composer's non-grave...

The great ballet composer Ludwig Minkus (_La bayadère_, _Don Quixote_) died in Vienna in poverty in 1917. He was buried in a modest grave in the city's Jewish cemetery. In the early 1940s the Nazis destroyed all the graves there and threw the occupants' remains away onto rubbish tips.


----------



## Orfeo

*Samuel Coleridge Taylor (1875-1912)
*










Here's an excellent, absorbing documentary of this remarkable artist.
-->


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Damned I will be if I don't post this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> Bizet; also Paris


Looks like he's a little bit.... _cramped_, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I will also make a pilgrimage to Moscow for the sole sake of this man...










There are probably some other Russian composers buried in Moscow too, but the vast majority of the famous ones are in St. Petersburg. I don't know how Prokofiev missed the memo...


----------



## Vronsky

*Robert Schumann*


----------



## Conglomerate

Alfred Schnittke

















The gravestone


----------



## Strange Magic

.


Huilunsoittaja said:


> I will also make a pilgrimage to Moscow for the sole sake of this man. There are probably some other Russian composers buried in Moscow too, but the vast majority of the famous ones are in St. Petersburg. I don't know how Prokofiev missed the memo...


If there is a hell, Prokofiev is more likely to be there, working furiously on some musical depiction, and trading insults with The Management. But if in the other place, probably just insulting The Management.


----------



## aleazk

Eh.. this thread is a bit depressing.


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Looks like he's a little bit.... _cramped_, don't you think? :lol:


That's called modesty.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Donizetti's *tomb in Bergamo.


----------



## QuietGuy

Faure







Saint Saens


----------



## Pugg

Giacomo Puccini (1858-1924)

Buried:
A specially built chapel in the grounds of his estate in Torre del Lago, Toscana, Italy.


----------



## clavichorder

Wow, there are some really impressive graves here.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

QuietGuy said:


> Saint Saens
> View attachment 86441


Whenever I see a tomb like that, I have an irresistible urge to leave a pair of empty milk-bottles on the step.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dvorak


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sibelius.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Sibelius.


A beautiful piece.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dr Johnson said:


> Sibelius.


As rock-solid and unadorned as his music. How apt.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I wonder what Iannis Xenakis' grave looks like, I'd imagine it'd wouldn't be as extravagant as most of the above....


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Here's a couple from the wonderful Pere Lachaise cemetery in Paris.








Fred Chopin, as the memorial rather casually refers to him.








Stephane Grappelli - memorial plaque in the columbarium.


----------



## Pugg

*Luigi Cherubini* also in Paris /Pere Lachaise


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Beethoven on left, Schubert on right... both were fortunate to have died near times, and so I guess it made it easy to coordinate this site.... although if someone could inform me on this, wasn't Schubert poor? How did he get such a nice grave?

Also I find it strange Beethoven was given an obelisk on his grave... whose idea was that, really?


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

According to wiki, both Beethoven and Schubert were re-interred in 1888 at the _Zentralfriedhof _ from another Viennese cemetery, where they had also been laid to rest in close proximity. I'm not sure about the monuments, but I'm guessing they were from after their respective reburials, rather than being the original memorials (if there were any). I gather Brahms is nearby, too.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Also I find it strange Beethoven was given an obelisk on his grave... whose idea was that, really?


There was a bit of a craze for "egyptiana" in the first half of the 19th Century, which can be traced directly back to Napoleon's invasion of Egypt (1798-1801). It's a bit ironic perhaps, given Beethoven's opinion of Napoleon, that an item of egyptiana was chosen to grace his tomb.


----------



## TxllxT

More obelisks here: Bedřich Smetana in Prague, Vyšehrad Cemetary


----------



## TxllxT

Leoš Janáček, Brno


----------



## Pugg

*Rossin*i;also Paris


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> *Rossin*i;also Paris


I'm picturing Superman bursting out of there. Or some time travellers.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I'm picturing Superman bursting out of there. Or some time travellers.


They has to have supernatural powers, last time I was there it was firmly locked up .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Now I'm picturing Rossini walking out of the tomb and wandering out onto the streets of modern Paris. He decides to go sightseeing and shopping and is caught by the authorities and sent back to the cemetery when he tries to order something at a fancy restaurant.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Giacomo Meyerbeer.
Jewish cemetery, Schönhauser Allee, Berlin.


----------



## Pugg

*Franz Lehar *

Burial:Friedhof Bad Ischl
Bad Ischl
Gmunden Bezirk


----------



## Pugg

​*Pietro Mascagni*
Burial:Cimitero Della Misercordia
Livorno
Provincia di Livorno
Toscana, _Italy_


----------



## TxllxT

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*










Well, well, even Mozart has a monument in the Sankt Marxer Friedhof


----------



## TxllxT

Leopold Mozart in Salzburg


----------



## Pugg

Johann Strauss ; Tomb /Vienna


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

TxllxT said:


> Well, well, even Mozart has a monument in the Sankt Marxer Friedhof


That's not his grave.


----------



## Pugg

​
Richard Strauss .

Burial:Richard Strauss Villa
Garmisch-Partenkirchen
Garmisch-Partenkirchener Landkreis
_Bavaria (Bayern), Germany_


----------



## Orfeo

*Carl August Nielsen (1865-1936)
(and his beautiful, supportive wife, Anne Marie Carl Nielsen)
*


----------



## Orfeo

*Kurt Magnus Atterberg (1887-1974)*


----------



## waldvogel

Fittingly, on the floor of the Thomaskirche.


----------



## Pugg

*Offenbach's*

Bburied in Montmartre Cemetery in Paris.


----------



## Pugg

Gounod: Paris. famous grave yard


----------



## Pugg

*George Frederic Handel*
The famous composer, is buried in the south transept of Westminster Abbey, London .


----------



## Pugg

How can we forget : *Leonard Bernstein.*

Green-Wood Cemetery, Brooklyn


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

^^^^^ Wait...

It's considered an anti-semitic gesture to toss coins at a Jew...  But maybe it's Jewish custom to do it on graves?

I know the stones are a Jewish thing though, a sign of honor.


----------



## Morimur

*Johann Sebastian Bach*


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Messiaen*


----------



## Morimur

*Hanns Eisler*


----------



## Morimur

*Allan Pettersson*


----------



## Vronsky

*Edvard Grieg*


----------



## Morimur

*Luciano Berio*


----------



## Morimur

Vronsky said:


> *Edvard Grieg*


Best grave ever.


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski*


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Grieg and Messaien's graves genuinely cracked me up because they were so fitting. Is that bad?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Would be better without the circular gravestone. I presume the initials on it were intended to look Japanese.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Tombeau de Maurice Ravel*










He was a short man, but death turns everybody equal.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn's *tomb in the Bergkirche, Eisenstadt


----------



## Pugg

​
Grave of *Franz Liszt *in Bayreuth


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Pugg

*Erik Satie.*

Burial:
Cimetiere d'Arcueil
Arcueil
Departement du Val-de-Marne
Île-de-France, France


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Vronsky said:


> *Edvard Grieg*


When the moonlight shines on it, a hidden inscription "Speak, friend, and enter" glows into life


----------



## Pugg

*Vivaldi.*

Burial:
Vienna University of Technology
Vienna

Vienna (Wien), Austria
Plot: Near St. Charles Church


----------



## Pugg

*Alexander Scriabin's* Grave: Novodevichy Cemetery


----------



## Pugg

*Édouard Lalo*

Burial:
_Cimetière du Père Lachaise
Paris_
City of Paris
Île-de-France, France


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> *Erik Satie.*
> 
> Burial:
> Cimetiere d'Arcueil
> Arcueil
> Departement du Val-de-Marne
> Île-de-France, France


How unexpectedly conventional for M. Satie!


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms.
*
Zentralfriedhof ; Vienna ,


----------



## Pugg

Britten.

Burial: St Peter and St Paul Churchyard
Aldeburgh
Suffolk Coastal District
Suffolk, England


----------



## Pugg

*Carl Maria von Weber.*

Burial:
Old Catholic Cemetery
_Dresden_
Dresdener Stadtkreis
Saxony (Sachsen), Germany


----------



## Pugg

*Amilcare Ponchielli*

Burial:
Cimitero Monumentale di Milano
Milan
Provincia di Milano
Lombardia, Italy


----------



## Dr Johnson

Peter Warlock.

From *here.*


----------



## Pugg

*Francesco Cilea*

Burial:
Cilea Memorial Mausoleum
Palmi
Provincia di Reggio di Calabria
Calabria, Italy


----------



## Pugg

*Henry Purcell*

Burial:
Westminster Abbey
Westminster
City of Westminster
Greater London, England


----------



## Pugg

*Ottorino Respighi*

Burial:
Cimitero Monumentale della Certosa di Bologna
Bologna
Provincia di Bologna
Emilia-Romagna, Italy


----------



## Pugg

*Pachelbel's* grave 
Saint Rochus Cemetery Nuremberg Nürnberger Stadtkreis Bavaria (Bayern), Germany


----------



## Pugg

*Gustave Charpentier*

Burial:
Cimetière du Père Lachaise
*Paris*
City of Paris
Île-de-France, France


----------



## Pugg

​
*George Gershwin* (1898 - 1937)

Burial:
Westchester Hills Cemetery
Hastings-on-Hudson
Westchester County
New York, USA


----------



## Pugg

*Robert Schumann *.
Bohn graveyard Germany


----------



## Pugg

*Nicolo Paganini*

Chiesa di Sant' Angelo (Defunct)
Venice
Provincia di Venezia
Veneto, Italy
Plot: Site demolished in 1837


----------



## Pugg

*Jacques Fromental Halévy*

Burial:
Cimetiere de Montmartre
Paris
City of Paris
Île-de-France, France


----------



## Pugg

*Jean-Baptiste Lully*

Basilique de Notre-Dame-des-Victoires, Parijs, Frankrijk


----------



## Pugg

*Gaspare Spontini*

Burial:
Chiesa di San Giovanni Battista
Maiolati Spontini
Provincia di Ancona
Marche, Italy


----------



## Pugg

*Anton Arensky*

Burial:
Alexander Nevsky Monastery
Saint Petersburg
Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia


----------



## Pugg

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel*

Hummel's grave in the Historical Cemetery, Weimar


----------



## GioCar

Pugg said:


> *Rossin*i;also Paris


He's no longer there, now buried in Santa Croce, Florence


----------



## Pugg

*Fernando Sor*

Burial:
Cimetiere de Montmartre
Paris
City of Paris
Île-de-France, France


----------



## Pugg

GioCar said:


> He's no longer there, now buried in Santa Croce, Florence


And rightfully so I would say, thanks for the extra info.


----------



## Pugg

*Gerald Finzi*

Cremated, Ashes scattered.
Specifically: Ashes scattered in 1973 upon May Hill, Gloucestershire, England.


----------



## Pugg

*Georg Philipp Telemann*

Burial:
Church of the St. John's Monastery (destroyed)
Eppendorf
Hamburg-Nord
Hamburg, Germany


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Here's Sergei and Natalie Rachmaninov's grave, courtesy of Wikipedia [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff#/media/File:Grave_of_Sergei_Rachmaninoff.jpg].
It is at Kensico Cemetery, Valhalla NY.









It is notable because of the ongoing argument between the present Russian government, who want R's remains 'repatriated' to Russia, and his descendants who definitely do not. R never expressed any wish to be buried in Russia (or the USSR as it would have been in 1943 when he died), and he took US citizenship just before he died.

Any views on this? Seems to me a bit too close to a cult of 'holy relics'!


----------



## jaypee65

Jean-Philippe Rameau
Église Sant-Eustache
Paris


----------



## Pugg

*Pablo Sarasate*

Burial:
Cementerio de San José
Pamplona
Provincia de Navarra
Navarra, Spain


----------



## Morimur

*Claudio Monteverdi*


----------



## Morimur

Pat Fairlea said:


> Here's Sergei and Natalie Rachmaninov's grave, courtesy of Wikipedia [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff#/media/File:Grave_of_Sergei_Rachmaninoff.jpg].
> It is at Kensico Cemetery, Valhalla NY.
> 
> View attachment 86722
> 
> 
> It is notable because of the ongoing argument between the present Russian government, who want R's remains 'repatriated' to Russia, and his descendants who definitely do not. R never expressed any wish to be buried in Russia (or the USSR as it would have been in 1943 when he died), and he took US citizenship just before he died.
> 
> Any views on this? Seems to me a bit too close to a cult of 'holy relics'!


I consider him to be a Russian composer but he became an American citizen and never expressed the desire to be buried elsewhere. There's no argument here.


----------



## Sloe

Pat Fairlea said:


> Here's Sergei and Natalie Rachmaninov's grave, courtesy of Wikipedia [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff#/media/File:Grave_of_Sergei_Rachmaninoff.jpg].
> It is at Kensico Cemetery, Valhalla NY.
> 
> View attachment 86722
> 
> 
> It is notable because of the ongoing argument between the present Russian government, who want R's remains 'repatriated' to Russia, and his descendants who definitely do not. R never expressed any wish to be buried in Russia (or the USSR as it would have been in 1943 when he died), and he took US citizenship just before he died.
> 
> Any views on this? Seems to me a bit too close to a cult of 'holy relics'!


If they moved Rossini´s remains from France to Italy they can move Rachmaninov.
And Russia was not called USSR it was a part of USSR.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> If they moved Rossini´s remains from France to Italy they can move Rachmaninov.
> And Russia was not called USSR it was a part of USSR.


I do think these two ( Rossini and Rachmaninov )are not completable.
I say: let them rest in peace .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pat Fairlea said:


> It is notable because of the ongoing argument between the present Russian government, who want R's remains 'repatriated' to Russia, and his descendants who definitely do not. R never expressed any wish to be buried in Russia (or the USSR as it would have been in 1943 when he died), and he took US citizenship just before he died.
> 
> Any views on this? Seems to me a bit too close to a cult of 'holy relics'!


I think the composer's wishes are most important. If Rachmaninoff didn't give any wish, then it shouldn't be done. The reason Glazunov was later reburied in Russia is because he _did _express it as his last will and testament.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Arensky.*

Burial:
Alexander Nevsky Monastery
Saint Petersburg
Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia


----------



## Zhdanov

Pat Fairlea said:


> R never expressed any wish to be buried in Russia


they say it was Switzerland where he'd want himself buried - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Rachmaninoff#Final_compositions.2C_illness_and_death



Pat Fairlea said:


> he took US citizenship just before he died.


he did that only for money as everyone gone there does.


----------



## Dima

You can watch my short film: "Novodevichy cemetery. Great russian musicians". 
Link is here: http://www.talkclassical.com/47732-novodevichy-cemetery-great-russian.html


----------

